# Carplan snowfoam



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

This any good? Seems a good price considering you get 4 litres and the gun for £18!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

It's alright I guess good value for money. Keep an eye at your local wilko the whole car plan range is there for £1.50 a Litre.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I'm pretty new to using snowfoam and got the carplan one first off. with the venture nozzel I must say it's pretty crap, but if you've got a pressure washer treat yourself to the snowfoam bottle on ebay about £20 and the carplan snowfoam turns into a different animal! :wink: Really thick foam and left to dwell for five to ten minutes really works a treat as a prewash. You still have to go over the car with a wash fit, and then rinse/pressure wash off. But as I said I think it good.


----------



## PeterW (Dec 30, 2014)

I used carplan before for my opinion is good but notouch snow foam from chemical brothers is the best one I used 
and is safe for wax and sealants


----------

